# South Herefordshire retired joint MFH died



## ChwaraeTeg (6 April 2019)

My Dad died Thursday 4th April 2019. 

Denville Stamp was born in South Wales in 1934 and was in the Blues Regiment of the
Royal Horse Guards Household Cavalry in the 1950s. 
He was one of Her Majestys escorts on Coronation Day.

Den was twice married and had 3 children and 3 grand children.
He has lived and worked in South and West Wales, Cornwall and Herefordshire .
and loved the Lake District where he and his wife Gill used to holiday and visit his old friend and
fellow Artist and Trooper, Ray Snape.
He had several businesses and hobbies over his 85 years, 
In the 1980s he learned to fly (a hobby which turned into a business)
loved painting and dealing in artworks, (another business)
did fund raising for Hereford Hospital  by producing a fabulous
version of the musical Phantom of the Opera when he was living in Ross~on~Wye, 
He loved Rugby and Cricket and animals, especially his dogs, horses and wildlife.

Den was a real character and a true gentleman. He worked hard, enjoyed a smoke and a drink and
a good old natter with anyone and everyone. He loved people. Everyone was interesting to Denville.
He lived life to the full and his life should and will be celebrated.


----------



## gunnergundog (8 April 2019)

Condolences.....Den sounds like he lived a very full life.


----------



## Rowreach (8 April 2019)

Sorry for your loss.  Lovely photos, it sounds as though he had a fun and interesting life.


----------



## Puzzled (8 April 2019)

Sorry for your loss. Lovely photos.


----------



## ChwaraeTeg (8 April 2019)

Thank you Gunnergundog, Rowreach and Puzzled .  xx Yes he certainly lived life to the full. We feel overwhelmed by the number of peoples lives he had touched. He will be sorely missed .


----------

